# Bee-R 334 is in Dutch hands!!!!



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Today the proud new owner of the white BEE-R 334 picked up his new car from the docks today 

Show yourself!!!:smokin:


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Cool did you get it of Hank?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

We'll it's not my car, the owner has to wake up and post some pics in here .

He got it through a guy named Henk, not sure if it's the same person you mean?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

What color is it?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

It's the white one oh great photomaster


----------



## osxwhipswindoze (Jan 28, 2003)

I know the guy - was speaking to him on the phone as he was at the docks.

I will see it for myself later this week!

He is mighty pleased. Binned a Supra for it.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

We'll not all of his Supra's, he is still building his GT42 turbo'd MK2 .


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

dinges said:


> It's the white one oh great photomaster


Thank you


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

dinges said:


> We'll it's not my car, the owner has to wake up and post some pics in here .
> 
> He got it through a guy named Henk, not sure if it's the same person you mean?


Henk, as in Henk vd B. ?? The (ex)owner of the r32gts and the dreamcarcompany R33??

Man..... ever more good cars coming to the Netherlands.

Any pics???


----------



## Hank R33 (Feb 7, 2006)

Snowgasm said:


> Henk, as in Henk vd B. ?? The (ex)owner of the r32gts and the dreamcarcompany R33??


It is I.... I did own a R32 GT-St, and now own a R33 GT-St.
Never owned a dreamcarcompany R33 tho...

But i`m sadly not the owner...


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hank R33 said:


> It is I.... I did own a R32 GT-St, and now own a R33 GT-St.
> Never owned a dreamcarcompany R33 tho...
> 
> But i`m sadly not the owner...


Hey Henk....... thought I saw a coverage in cat-GO faster magazine. Just reading it back..... the owner is named Henk too..... so...... must have jumped to conclusions too soon 

Are you the same Henk I mailed with a few years back about importing a skyline? 
I had an idea of starting up a small importing business back then..... but couldn't get the necessary financing since I was (and still am) a student.....

Got any pics of the car? And when can we (the dutch public) enjoy the sight of the car in flesh and blood? 

Hope you get to enjoy the care before the owner tears it away from you  (so.... did you start up an importingcompany of your own??)

Snowgasm


----------



## Hank R33 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yeah.. there is a black R33 GT-R around here that is owned by another Henk.
But just like John... many ppl named Henk 

Started my import company a while ago, getting really busy now.
I have 2 cars here atm that I have to legalize, and 3 more coming in this month. Also I have some cars @ the ECT carshow in Amsterdam... so busy, busy, busy  .
(spam: www.prophecy-imports.com)

Greetz,
Hank


----------



## Hank R33 (Feb 7, 2006)

dubblepost.. sorreh


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hank R33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah.. there is a black R33 GT-R around here that is owned by another Henk.
> But just like John... many ppl named Henk
> ...


Wow, even an AE86 coming to holland!!!

Nice work!

Is the red one yours? Looks good! Think I'll have to finish university soon...... so I can pay for a skyline too


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

im smoking joints between the tulips 

I love it 

More and more BNR's and S15's and AE86's are comming to my little flat race country 


Bee-R Skyline man gefeliciteerd en als je een keer in noordwijk bent rij dan langs Abswoude autopromenade dan kan ik em ff zien


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)




----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

Snowgasm said:


> Wow, even an AE86 coming to holland!!!
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> Is the red one yours? Looks good! Think I'll have to finish university soon...... so I can pay for a skyline too


The Black r33 GTR V-spec is indeed a nice car It belongs to a friend of mine. Is at the moment at GT-ART to get upgraded. I just got my R32 GTR and at DBM Engineering there is another R33 GTR V-Spec in plus one on the way. A R34 GTR is also coming within the next months !!!! So Holland is gonna look better and better


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Ah wow......

Too bad all the Skylines seem to live in the 'randstad'. Chances of running into one in Groningen are prety slim.... 

When is the first chance of seeing some skylines in real life? Still want to take pics of some.....

Snow


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

i live in the randstad


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*good news*

good news for holland ,but if you are like the supra duds ,i will be the first to sell my r34 , keep low profile and dont play around like you invented the wheel  ,have respect for all soorts off japanish performance machines theye all have there story.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

:smokin:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

ha ha ,top secret inside , or made in taiwan ,?????????????????
:smokin:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

greek r34 said:


> ha ha ,top secret inside , or made in taiwan ,?????????????????
> :smokin:


You wanna :smokin: Arnout? That's a T88 under the hood mate. Yours is stage 1 tuned with N1 turbo's if I'm correct? You are pointing at him with a .22 and he shoots back with a 357 Magnum. What do you think will happen?

I just noticed your sig Greek! LMAO!



> factory trained greek food seller .
> builder and tuner off hollands best kebab ,tsatsiki ,etc


Arnout's sig:


> Builder / Tuner of Hollands fastest Skyline, Supra and Celica.
> AEM Factory Trained Tuner


Keep posting ..... Skyline warfare's on the way in Holland


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*t88*

t88 on a n1 engine ,is that the top sercret build drag engine?
on the strip now chance for me ,i will let you do the job  
time attack ,come along baby ,


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

*Greek r34*

Have a look at the HKS T04Z. If you're looking for approx. 700atf/550atw this is a good alternative? 

Henk


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

When the timeslip drops, the bullshit stops!
Flowers at the finish line guys.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

LOL, fighting on the interweb is so cool.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*not*

not at all i know arnout and he knows me to ,i just wondering what kind off topsecret engined car the sold him


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

It sure looks like a Top Secret Engine :smokin:


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

spotted


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's nice, you spotted your own car


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Theres a blue Bee-R R324 coming to the UK shortly too...


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

arnout said:


> spotted


That car looks just so right!!!!

:smokin:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looks great - whats the engine specs??


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*top secret*

hi heard there was a quarter mile contest in holland ,what did the beer r334 do chaps, top secret super dragger ?


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

o sorry forgot to bring the flowers at the finsh line ,


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> looks great - whats the engine specs??


Don't know the exact specs, but here is an engine shot


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

greek r34 said:


> o sorry forgot to bring the flowers at the finsh line ,


Yupz, I won from all Dutch Skylines, as I was the only one!

Anyway the car was shit  It's slow as hell, back to the drawing board. The Supra I built was blazing fast, the skyline is not build at my shop (yet).


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*reaction*

so you mean , you build faster dragcars then top secret ?,


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

yo arnout, former person who lived in haarlem and zandvoort here. sweet ride man, any time your dropping by in zandvoort soon? i might be at the circuit there in the summer holidays( i no longer live there)


----------

